# Best friend is my hero! Score for a BS



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

My best friend was playing with her BF's phone the other day after the screen had cracked. He didn't want an iPhone, wanted another just like the one he had. My friend was playing with the broken one to see why he thought his phone was better. 

In going through the apps and functions, she went into his text history...and was floored! There were several texts to several women that "bordered" on inappropriate, which she explains that, having spent his teenage years in Europe and practically raised by strippers (parents died when he was 14 and he was with his brother, who was in the military), he has no cutoff between what he thinks and what he says. But there was one text to an ex GF where he asked "show boobs" and she sent him a pic. IGNITION!

She confronted him hard, got in her car, and drove to Louisiana for the day. Went totally dark on him. He texted her a couple times asking if she was coming home or not. She didn't answer. When she got home, he had left her a very long, very remorseful note. When he got home from work, she very calmly sat him down and discussed boundaries, and said, "If I EVER see another pic from XGF, I will carve my name in your d1ck and send her a pic of that, do you understand?" BTW, she is a chef, and quite the accurate knife-thrower (for fun, she is not usually an assasain). Let's just say he understands, and does not doubt her. 
:smthumbup:


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Gotta Love that one. 

I don't care if he's from Antarctica and was raised by pygmys.... It's still wrong!


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Men, take note. This is how it's done ... not by procrastinating on confrontation.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes. A note to the men: threaten a woman with extreme violence. It will work out really well.

That, by the way, was sarcasm. Things are different for men - they aren't allowed to pull stunts like that.


----------



## Cabsy (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, something tells me that threatening to carve her boobs like a jack-o'lantern and start sending out pics isn't the best idea. I suppose I do stand to gain some new life experiences - I've never resided in a psych ward or had a restraining order placed against me. 

There's a bit of a double standard for men and women when it comes to threats of this nature. Good on her, though, since I'm sure her message was received and he needed a reality check.

Also, I learned that texting "show boobs" actually works. Really? You just say that and boobs appear on your phone? That's like some sort of sexting cheat code.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll lay out $100 that he continues.

Any takers?


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> I'll lay out $100 that he continues.
> 
> Any takers?


No, that sounds like a sucker bet.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Acoa said:


> No, that sounds like a sucker bet.


Dang! You found me out.


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

I feel sorry for him if he does. The last time she dated a "dog", about 15 years ago, she prepared him a meal that included KenL Ration (canned dog food), and after he finished and asked for seconds and asked how it was made (she's a chef, remember), she showed him the empty can and said, "I fed a dog dogfood, get out".


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Chris989 said:


> Yes. A note to the men: threaten a woman with extreme violence. It will work out really well.
> 
> That, by the way, was sarcasm. Things are different for men - they aren't allowed to pull stunts like that.


No guts no glory. Of course one doesn't run around telling the world what one does either.


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

BOOM! Personal note woke up one morning with EXW, I rolled over and saw one of our steak knives on the alarm clock. I said what the hell is that doing there. Her response, "Oh I thought I was a serial killer in my dream." I was jumpy every morning for about.....oh... along time. For me, knives and woman, watch out .


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Rottdad42 said:


> BOOM! Personal note woke up one morning with EXW, I rolled over and saw one of our steak knives on the alarm clock. I said what the hell is that doing there. Her response, "Oh I thought I was a serial killer in my dream." I was jumpy every morning for about.....oh... along time. For me, knives and woman, watch out .


The next morning she would have woke to find me wearing a hockey mask and a chainsaw would have been sitting next to my side of the bed.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> The next morning she would have woke to find me wearing a hockey mask and a chainsaw would have been sitting next to my side of the bed.


And the next day there would have been a pot of bunny stew brewing next to the bed.

The day after a burned face mask and...


----------

